# House of Sisters (Very pic heavy)



## UEP-Wales (Aug 25, 2012)

*The House of Sisters, UK
Visited with Priority 7​*
Not alot can be said about The House of Sisters, not because it doesn't have an interesting story or an amazing history but because it needs protecting from the usual people that feel it's ok to vandalise and steal from these amazing places and unfortunately I'm not just talking about chavs and metal thieves. 

I invited Priority 7 out on an explore, I said "Meet me on the side of XXX road". No location was given, Priority 7 just had to trust me on this one...

*Introducing "The House of Sisters"*







I took over 300 photographs throughout the building so getting them down for a report was very hard work, this thread is very picture heavy but I am sure you will enjoy it none the less! 














































































































The House of Sisters was hands on heart the best explore that I have done this year for so many reasons. We had a couple of close calls but as with everything, patience always pays off.

Thank you to Priority 7 for joining me on this one, couldn't have asked for better company and as always, it was an absolute pleasure exploring with you!

Cheers all! ​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been waiting for this to appear on DP - and I'm not disappointed. Somewhat jealous though. Excellent shots, excellent place


----------



## Ratters (Aug 25, 2012)

Excellent report as usual  Priority told me of the close call


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 25, 2012)

amazing, read about your close call on p7's blog!!!! this place floats so many of my boats!!!!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 25, 2012)

What a beautiful place & photos


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 25, 2012)

This was a site Urbex SW and I had looked at a few weeks back only to decide the time of day was not likely to assist in a successful entry and explore so we made a few mental notes, consulted Google Maps and re-arranged for another visit.
Today was the day and all appeared to be going wrong from the outset, Urbex SW was stuck in traffic, our orignal route in meant fording a river we hadn't spotted on GM. Eventually I spotted another possible way in and off we set some 2 hours late.
After crossing some waterlogged fields our prize was in sight and we set about finding a point of entry. Damn all the doors (As you would expect) were locked and the windows were shuttered of closed tight.
Finally we found a way into the basement and found ourselves between two sets of stairs however there were two stings in the tail, one had been closed off and floored over and the other had a bolted door at the top . Just then we heard cars on the gravel, voices and doors opening, had someone spotted us were the police about to burst in and spoil the day. A sigh of relief it was the estate agent showing around some potential buyer but we were still trapped in the basement our entry point now blocked by the cars. So we settled in waiting for them to leave. Around an hour in and I motioned to Urbex SW to pick up his tripod just incase we needed to move quickly...no sooner had he picked it up and the basement lights sprang into life they were coming down, we shot tot eh far end of the room and hid ourselves in the blocked off stairs knowing all they need do was a quick walk through and we were done, thankfully luck and probably expensive suits came to our rescue they didn't come down. The light went off and we started waiting again 30 minutes later the cars and the people left and we felt it would be rude not to try the door one last time, what do you know the estate agent hadn't bolted it and we were in..let the explore and images begin. The last sisters moved out some time in 2011 leaving the property to be sold to the highest bidder.

1. 




2. 




3. 




4. 




5. 




6. 




7. 




8. 




9. 




10. 




11. 




12. 




13. 




There are many more images to see over on my site http://www.prioritysevenphotography.co.uk cheers for a great explore Urbex SW.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Superb place and excellent company Urbex SW...a lovely set too mate don't know what you were worried about...here is my first true attempt at a video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgoz3nbVSpk[/ame]


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 25, 2012)

Those shots piss all over mine mate, they are out of this world on so many levels! Cheers for your kind words though, cheered me up a little bit ;-)

I thought you would tell the story about our eventful morning so I missed it out on my part 

Looking forward to the next place mate!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bud I have to say exploring with you, UrbanX, Covert Urbex and others there never seems to be a dull moment so I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone I have had the pleasure to explore with and I mean everyone. I have had a falling out here and there but I thank everyone none the less. Cheers


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 25, 2012)

Fantistic shots both of you.

Strangely, my favourite shot was P7's one of the front room with the TV!!

And that video is brilliant, great choice of music and pace.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 25, 2012)

Ratters said:


> Excellent report as usual  Priority told me of the close call



Cheers dude, means alot!

It was a fantastic thrill but I think I speak for P7 on this too when I say we were more concerned about how she would react if / when she saw us 

UE-OMJ, I love that shot too! P7's Wide Angle work lovely in there I think!


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 25, 2012)

*Very nice you two...*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 26, 2012)

Truly outstanding place one which needs to be preserved , both sets of pics are amazing and loved the video .


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 26, 2012)

Cracking report - Very nice, lets hope a new use is found for it, way to grand to be demolished is this place!


----------



## Andymacg (Aug 26, 2012)

cracking work from the pair of ya 

far too good a place to end up being ransacked by the metal pirates


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 26, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Cracking report - Very nice, lets hope a new use is found for it, way to grand to be demolished is this place!



Cheers!  I'm not sure what else it could actually be used for to be honest but it would be a nightmare if somebody bought it and removed the stunning features that are there now! I think I would strap myself to the front door if a demo application was submitted! 

Thanks for the comments everybody


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 26, 2012)

Amazing building, fantastic report, fantastic pics. Like the vid also!. Only thing I would say is it looks more like an empty building, not derelict. I like me buildings grotty. Give it a few years I suppose. Amazing work!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Excellent reports, and stunning pics from you both.......great story!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 26, 2012)

Superb reports & pics from both of you.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 26, 2012)

Fantastic pics both of ya, looks one hell of an explore! I've not lost all my faith in UK sites! 
Great vid too P7, turning the corner and emerging into the chapel is a "whoa!" moment.
Cheers for sharing guys!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 26, 2012)

very nice guys..


----------



## boxerheaven (Aug 26, 2012)

outstanding stuff both of you


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 26, 2012)

great shots p7


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 26, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Amazing building, fantastic report, fantastic pics. Like the vid also!. Only thing I would say is it looks more like an empty building, not derelict. I like me buildings grotty. Give it a few years I suppose. Amazing work!



Plenty of life forms growing on the stairs at the chapel end of the building, but I suspect someone does a regular tidy up of the place as the floors are all polished to a high sheen


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 1, 2012)

The Sisters have only been gone since last year, so the place still looks great. What a shame if in 5 to 10 years it looks like others on here. Hope the sellers will be reasonable about the asking price & that it finds a buyer who appreciates beauty & craftsmanship. Whatever they get for it now will be more than they'll get after it falls apart. Looks to me like a prime candidate for flat conversions. Very nice photos.


----------



## teeheehee (Sep 1, 2012)

nice unmolsted place lets hope it stays that way


----------



## mookster (Sep 1, 2012)

Went today, totally sealed.

Some people got caught in the morning according to my mate who texted me, so I assume that is when it was sealed up.


----------



## mrscorp (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice report guys, it would maybe make an excellent hotel with its very own wedding suite, and those beautiful statues and decorative features would add to the majestic feel of the place, good work guys!


----------



## nelly (Sep 2, 2012)

Stunning photographs both of you, Love this place, and I really want to see it


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 2, 2012)

Cheers again all! 

mrscorp - That is a really good idea and probably wouldn't surprise me if that is on the cards when it's sold!


----------



## fizzy (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow!!! 

What a fantastic place, great photo's and vid, have thoroughly enjoyed this post so a big thanks to all involved. Would be such a shame to see a place like this get smashed up by greedy developers and converted into flats etc. Have to totally agree with mrscorp, lets all hope someone with both money and brains buy it and preserve the original features....hmmm if only I could win the lottery!!!!! lol


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 8, 2012)

Who waters the christmas cacti on the window ledges?

Isn't curious what gets taken away and what gets left?
Some rooms are stripped yet in the lounge there are chairs and a t.v.

Every explore raises questions like these, and I for one love it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 8, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Who waters the christmas cacti on the window ledges?



I sneak in daily to water it, sweep up and make some tea ;-)


----------



## donss (Oct 28, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Fantistic shots both of you.
> 
> Strangely, my favourite shot was P7's one of the front room with the TV!!
> 
> And that video is brilliant, great choice of music and pace.



Loved that pic of the sitting room with the tv too... so retro, but seemed like someone just 
switched the tv off and left the room minutes before. 
Stunning. 
Loved this report. 
Thank you.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 4, 2012)

WOW!!! WONDERFUL IMAGES!!

Wot a beautiful place....i bet the old heart was pumping abit whilst u were splorin!

Great pics both of u, fantastic close details and wangles, a one off!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 4, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> WOW!!! WONDERFUL IMAGES!!
> 
> Wot a beautiful place....i bet the old heart was pumping abit whilst u were splorin!
> 
> Great pics both of u, fantastic close details and wangles, a one off!



Thanks very much! To be honest, we were sat in the cellar talking about our previous splores, where to go for dinner (KFC on that day) and various other silly things. It was when the lights came on that our hearts started to beat a bit... although I think we were more concernced about giving the estate agent a heart attack than anything


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 4, 2012)

wow, what a place!!! nice to see a location where vandals haven't got their hands on! these are fab shots, great work, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 4, 2012)

Stunning shots. The place still has it's character. It's like the Sister's have just gone out on a day trip or something.

Beautiful! I love the kitchen shots. 

Thank you both for posting this beautiful place. x


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 4, 2012)

Brilliant report


----------



## Stussy (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome report guys, amazing pics! The close call turned out for the best, never works for me that way!


----------

